
Jack Tar - autokill
https://aeon.co/essays/meet-jack-tar-the-sailor-with-a-nation-in-his-calloused-hands
======
lisper
I first encountered Jack Tar in 1982 when I heard Maddy Prior sing "Saucy
Sailor". Still one of my favorite songs.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgSwnL4au64](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgSwnL4au64)

(or the canonical version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxXhA88ru0A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxXhA88ru0A))

~~~
mirimir
That's still one of my favorites :)

I loved everything on "Below the Salt", really.

But long before then, I loved "The Incredible String Band". And still do,
along with the "Butthole Surfers" ;) And ...

Edit: I know that's a strange jump. But consider BS's "The Wooden Song":

    
    
       Take me, break me
       Tell me a good one and maybe I'll cry
       Go with me, show me
       Tell me a good one and maybe I'll die
       Lately I've been dancing in ceiling fans
       Into the kitchen and out the back gate
       Well I know it sounds strange but it could be the other way
       Round to the ground where I know I must stay
    

That's not far from ICB's "A Very Cellular Song", really.

------
Animats
There's "Two years before the mast", by Richard Dana, a sailor who visited San
Francisco Bay years before the Gold Rush.

